

On the horns of the GMO dilemma - roye
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/530416/on-the-horns-of-the-gmo-dilemma/

======
dubfan
Never underestimate the tenacity of pseudoenvironmentalists to stick to their
anti-GMO beliefs, regardless of the implications. Witness the reaction against
Golden Rice as an example.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_rice](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_rice)

